# Welche Fische?



## tomz (5. Nov. 2007)

Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Fische in einen 500 l Teich hinein passen
(ja ich weiß aber ich will eigentlich nur einen Zierteich einen kleinen und 500 l reichen eigentlich für mich. 

Bitte schreibt mir alle Fische auf die passen würden!

Danke
Gruß
tomz


----------



## simon (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

hallo tomz
dem fisch zuliebe würde ich zu KEINEM fisch raten
oder wolltest du nen leben lang in nem minizimmer leben wollen??
gruss simon


----------



## katja (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Fische in einen 500 l Teich hinein passen
> (ja ich weiß aber ich will eigentlich nur einen Zierteich einen kleinen und 500 l reichen eigentlich für mich.
> 
> Bitte schreibt mir alle Fische auf die passen würden!
> ...






ich weiß jetzt  nicht so genau, warum du diese frage stellst........

laut deinem profil hast du doch schon goldfische und shubunkins in deiner pfütze...:shock


----------



## tomz (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Katja
Ja ich weiß aber ich möchte mich informieren ob ich alles richtig mache!

gruß
tomz


----------



## katja (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

ob du alles richtig machst??? 

das hast du aber auch schon in einem anderen thread gesagt bekommen, das man in 500 l *KEINEN* fisch halten sollte!


----------



## Hawk0210 (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hallo tomz,

darf ich mal fragen wieviele Fische du in deinem Teich hast???


----------



## chromis (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hi,



> Bitte schreibt mir alle Fische auf die passen würden!


nimm doch, wie von Dir in einem anderen thread empfohlen, die algenfressenden __ Graskarpfen oder einen __ Hecht, der bei viel Hunger immer aus dem Teich springt.

Man mag es gar nicht glauben, was alles von selbsternannten Internet-Fachleuten empfohlen wird  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Steingarnele (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> ob du alles richtig machst???
> 
> das hast du aber auch schon in einem anderen thread gesagt bekommen, das man in 500 l *KEINEN* fisch halten sollte!



[iro on]
Hi,

also Katja ein paar Wild Guppy's gehen da schon im Sommer rein *gg*  
[iro off] :smoki


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hi,

ich denke mal auch für ein paar Ölsardinen ist noch Platz.

Auch wenns schwer fällt, ich halt mich hier raus   :beeten1


----------



## Hawk0210 (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hallo tomz,

warum magst du den nicht auf meine frage antworten???


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Moin Tom,

ich würde auch gerne wissen wollen wieviele Fische du in deinem Teich hälst?

Hoffe nicht zu viele......


LG Chris


----------



## tomz (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

endschuldigung Danny bin erst wieder seit heute online , 
also ich hab 2 Goldfische und 2 Shubunkins in meinen Gartenteich hoffe das sind nicht zu viele aber die scheinen so als würden sie sich ziemlich wohl fühlen sogar die Goldfische komen zu meiner Hand wenn ich sie ins Wasser lege.

mfg
tomz


----------



## tomz (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Leider habe ich keine Bilder vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal schreiben wie ich meinen Teich japanischer (asiatischer) Gestalten kann 
Bitte

mfg
tomz


----------



## katja (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> endschuldigung Danny bin erst wieder seit heute online , mfg
> tomz




:__ nase :nase :nase


----------



## tomz (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Nein Katja keine Lüge!!  :nase


----------



## katja (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Nein Katja keine Lüge!!  :__ nase




eigentlich ists mir ja egal, aber du musst uns nicht für dumm verkaufen wollen  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/search.php?searchid=82488

wenn du nicht mehr da warst, seit danny dich fragte, wie konntest du dann gestern 6 beiträge schreiben???


----------



## tomz (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

 

Das war gestern am Abend und um ca. 8 Uhr hab ich den Computer ausgeschalten. Darf ich jetzt nicht mal Fernsehen schauen und den Computer früher ausschalten. 

mfg
tomz


----------



## katja (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich jetzt nicht mal Fernsehen schauen und den Computer früher ausschalten. mfg
> tomz




von mir aus, kannst du auch *NUR* fernseh schauen........




fakt ist aber, dass dich danny *vorgestern* was gefragt hat, und die nachfrage war dann erst gestern, nachdem du weg warst!

und jetzt is gut denk ich :beeten


----------



## tomz (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Warum du do überhaupt mitredest interessiert mi auch ich muss mich vor dir nicht rechtfertigen und jetzt konnst so viel schreiben wie willst ich lese es nicht mehr.

mfg
tomz


----------



## katja (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

muss ich doch nochmal ran...... 

ob du es liest oder nicht, du fällst mir schon seit deinem ersten tag hier auf, deshalb misch ich mich ein!

ob du uralte threads aus der versenkung holst und noch deinen senf dazu geben musst, oder wild quer beet fragen stellst......darauf antworten, geschweige denn einen rat annehmen? fehlanzeige!

zum beispiel hab auch (nicht nur) ich dir schon gesagt, dass in 500 l kein fisch soll, da gehst du dann einfach nicht mehr drauf ein.....

wenn du also keine unbequemen antworten möchtest, dann frag doch einfach auch nichts mehr!


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

So Tom,

nun bist du daran alles wieder ins grüne zu rücken,denn Katja hat recht.

Ein Forum gibt und nimmt.


LG Chris


----------



## Frank (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hallo,

bitte belasst es dabei.
Der User ist angeschrieben worden. 

Danke

Frank


----------



## Hawk0210 (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

1.....1


----------

